# Ich hab ihn



## Poddi (23. November 2009)

Wollte nur allen mitteilen, die es interessiert und auch denen die es nicht interessiert dass ich heute meine Prüfung bestanden hab.
Jetzt könnt ihr im Raum Frankfurt am Main mit mir rechnen.
Dort werde ich "mein Unwesen treiben".
Grüße an alle.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

jau, Poddi, dann auch Dir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und allzeit Petri Heil!#6

(und nicht sauer sein, wenn Du nicht so viele Antworten bekommst wie die "Dame(n) vom Grill")


----------



## Silberkiesel (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! #6

Da sind wir dann ja schon zwei "Neue"


Liebe Grüße
Silberkiesel


----------



## snofla (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

herzlichen glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


----------



## Borg (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ...(und nicht sauer sein, wenn Du nicht so viele Antworten bekommst wie die "Dame(n) vom Grill")



|muahah:|jump:#v......Jo Poddi, willkommen im Club und herzlichen Glühstrumpf zur bestandenen Prüfung!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

Jo, dann mal och Glückwunsch von meiner einer, und immer nen feinen Fang


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!#6
Hab sie auch am 6.10 bestanden! War sie bei dir denn schwer?
Also ich fand den Tehoetischen Teil am schwersten! Praxis war kein Ding!#6


----------



## Udo561 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

Hi,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und viele erfolgreiche Fänge.
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Hol dir lieber den Rheinschein, der Main ist eh tot (was man heir so liest).


----------



## Poddi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! #6
> 
> Da sind wir dann ja schon zwei "Neue"
> 
> ...


 

Jau, Dir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Wenn Du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest, dann könnten wir uns gegenseitig nichts beibringen. ))


----------



## Poddi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!#6
> Hab sie auch am 6.10 bestanden! War sie bei dir denn schwer?
> Also ich fand den Tehoetischen Teil am schwersten! Praxis war kein Ding!#6


 
Praxis, gibts bei uns in hessen nicht und die Theorie war dermaßen einfach dass ich mich gefragt hab wofür ich die ganze Zeit gelernt hab.


----------



## Poddi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
> Hol dir lieber den Rheinschein, der Main ist eh tot (was man heir so liest).


 
Kannst Du mir sagen wo ich den bekomme?


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!#6
> Hab sie auch am 6.10 bestanden! War sie bei dir denn schwer?
> Also ich fand den Tehoetischen Teil am schwersten! Praxis war kein Ding!#6


Praxis????
bei uns in Berlin ist nur Theorie 60 Fragen ganz easy hab am 8.11.2009 meine gemacht und mit 56 Punkten bestanden.

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Themenstarter

Gruß Thomas


----------



## docc (26. November 2009)

*AW: Ich hab ihn*

Gratuliere dir auch. Na dann mal los


----------

